# 5000 CS Turbo Engine Miss



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm having a problem with an engine miss on my '86. It only seems to happen when the engine is warm (not hot or cold starts). I've replaced cap, rotor, plugs, wires, various vacuum lines, etc, but the problem hasn't gone away. I still think it's somewhere in the ignition. Sometime when it starts it seems like the engine is only running on a couple cylinders, then a couple more, and then after 10-20 seconds the problem goes away completely and the engine runs fine. Could this be the ignition coil? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Jeremy


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5000 CS Turbo Engine Miss (triplered)*

Make a new ground wire for the coil to valve cover yours is most likely corroded to **** I just did this on a 88 5ktqa last night and it made huge difference infact the car wouldn't start until I did this. You may need a new coil too. I have several good used coils if your looking.


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: 5000 CS Turbo Engine Miss (yodasfro)*

yodasfro, that may have been it!







I looked under the hood and the nut that holds the strap on the valve cover was VERY loose. The end of the strap was completely cover is grease, and was basically flopping around on the stud. I cleaned everything off and secured it tightly, and it started right up. It also seemed to idle a bit lower. Thanks for your help. Jeremy


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5000 CS Turbo Engine Miss (triplered)*

No problem


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: 5000 CS Turbo Engine Miss (yodasfro)*

Could be the problem in my 200....


----------

